# New Kromlech conversion bits released - swords, claws and gems



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Found these whilst mooching around the net. The vibro swords look like interesting options for alternative weaponry for 40k converters, but the claw pack and gem pack were what caught my eye. Some nice potential options for orks in particular.

It's nice to see some viable alternative bits being produced, the glaives released awhile ago are also worth a look. If you're interested visit Kromech.eu.

Thoughts?

[quote='Kromlech.eu"]

Straight from workshop - new addition to SF human sized weaponry - Khopesh Vibro Swords. Blades of these one-handed weapons have about 2,5 cm in length.
Made by our weaponaster







Marcin "Majster" Szmyt.
I hope we manage to release them before christmas.

Post-apocalyptic Crushers and Gems should be available in stores this weekend.
First pack contains 4 various Post-apocalyptic Crusher heavy arm attachments. Biggest Crusher has almost 2,5cm in length, smallest about 1,5cm. These crude beauties were designed by Marcin "Majster" Szmyt.

Inside second pack you'll find 16 Gems of various sizes (from 3mm to 1cm). Sculpted by Marek Rurarz.

[/quote]


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

like those ork claws, the power weapons would look quite good for necrons, the gems are a bit Meh, but like the ork stuff alot.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Blades are defiantely good for necrons, claws for orks... as said though, teh gems are rather meh... you could do that yourself with a bit of green stuff.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Blades are defiantely good for necrons, claws for orks... as said though, teh gems are rather meh... you could do that yourself with a bit of green stuff.


True enough most could do that with GS but the pack of 16 is less than 5 quid so it isn't terribly pricy to get those if your GSfu isn't so hot. Having said that I wouldn't spend a fiver on little plastic gems personally! :laugh:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> like those ork claws, the power weapons would look quite good for necrons, the gems are a bit Meh, but like the ork stuff alot.


The power weapons could also be usefull for a pre-heresy thousand sons army.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm thinking those power weapons might make some nice alternative Nemesis Force Weapons for Grey Knights... either by replacing the halberd head or just as a sword...


----------

